# Seizures



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a health issue to discuss, but it's not about Aspen. I was at work today and walked by the cages were the ill dogs are kept and there were only two dogs. One of them was a brown min pin. I felt so sad for the dog and don't think it's going to make it through the night. It had been seizuring for 24 non-stop hours! Poor thing was just lying there shaking with his eyes closed and tongue sticking out. It probably is tough to tell what is wrong with him, as it could be many things, but I was just wondering if anybody here has some knowledge on what this could be?

BTW, the dog was VERY overweight and not that old. About 6-7 years.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I did some research and found what type of seizure the dog was having...

*Status Epilepticus:

Status epilepticus is a prolonged seizure or a series of seizures that occur continuously. This is a dire emergency situation that, if untreated, can lead to brain damage, hyperthermia (elevated body temperature) and even death. Dogs in status epilepticus require hospitalization and often need to be placed on a drip of Valium (diazepam) or other drug to stop the seizures.*


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I was going to ask if they put him on diazepam.

It could be a lot of different things...


----------

